

Software-designed molecular machines (Lisp, C++, LLVM) - ttsiodras
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X69_42Mj-g

======
dang
Discussed recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9721801)

